# Will there be a comp in texas in 2021



## GLW (Jul 20, 2020)

I'm just wondering if there will be any comps in texas in 2021


----------



## Micah Morrison (Jul 20, 2020)

GLW said:


> I'm just wondering if there will be any comps in texas in 2021


obviously, no one can be certain this will happen. But it's pretty safe to assume that comps will run somewhat normally at least by the end of 2021


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 20, 2020)

You can check the WCA website every now and again to see if there are any comps coming up.


----------

